# Bolen riding mower wont move



## zaboom

Have a bolen riding mower model 13AM762F765. While mowing front yard took a turn and mower stopped moving and I could smell belt burning. Pushed mower in back yard and replaced both rear belts with mtd belts. Just put it back together and same problem will not move forward or back. when I let up on the brake pedal I can smell the new belt slipping on the engine pulley. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## 30yearTech

Does the input pulley on the transmission turn freely?

Jack up the back of the rider so both tires are off the ground. Rotate one tire and the opposite one should turn in the opposite direction. With the transmission in forward, rotate both tires in the same direction at the same time and the input pulley should turn. 

If you can't rotate both tires, check and make sure the brake is not stuck, if that checks out then the problem most likely lies inside the differential/transmission.


----------



## zaboom

jacked up lawnmower and tires rotate freely in neutral. in forward or reverse when i rotate the tire the other one turns in the opposite direction, I can not get them to rotate in the same direction unless there in neutral. Should I take the battery back out and see if I can rotate the pulley by hand?


----------



## Don L

Yes,you should.


----------



## GoatDriver

Had a Bolens mower in the shop a few weeks ago that was doing the same thing, found that it had bad bearings in the Variable Speed Pulley Assembly...we replaced the bearings and the customer has not had any more trouble....

BTW..the bearing number should be any of these...{_measurements -1.568 O.D. x 0.669 I.D. x 0.472 W_} (6203-2RSC3) Oregon Part #45-257, Rotary part #6513, 941-0600, 941-0124, GW-103532, GW-1185064, GW-325339, GW-97047, 1000340, 95406, 1120502, 1185064, 1813216, 1813383, 1813484, 1813562, 1820197, 613257, 706-085336, 706-10035, 708982, 741-0124, 741-0600, 753-04081 

******CROSS Reference******
_FAFNIR/FAF - 203PP
*** - 6203.2RSR
FEDERAL/FED - 1203RR, 1203-RR
HOFFMANN - 117RSS
HOOVER - 99203
KOYO - 6203-RK, 6203RK
MRC - 203-SZZ, 203SZZ
New Departure/ND/NDH - Z99503
Norma-Hoffmann/N-H/NH - 203KK
NSK - 6203DUL1, 6203-DUL1
NSK - 6203DDUL1, 6203-DDUL1
NSK - EP6203
POLLARD - 117PP
Ransome & Marles/R&M - LJ 17 WSRR, LJ17WSRR
RIV - ALN 17, ALN17
SKF - 6203-2RS1
STEYR - 6203.2RS_


----------



## zaboom

goat driver you may be right I just took that apart and seen both of the bearings are bad. I ordered them today I should get them some time towards the end of next week. Thanks for the help I'll post the outcome ounce I get the my part # was 741-0600


----------



## GoatDriver

zaboom said:


> goat driver you may be right I just took that apart and seen both of the bearings are bad. I ordered them today I should get them some time towards the end of next week. Thanks for the help I'll post the outcome ounce I get the my part # was 741-0600


Any of the part #'s I listed in my earlier post will work and the Oregon 45-257 bearing is around $4 each...:thumbsup:


----------



## zaboom

thanks for the help replaced the bearings and seems to run fine


----------

